
On finally learning to program at the age of 40 - nfrankel
https://github.com/Dhghomon/programming_at_40/
======
susam
The Logo screenshot used in this article was created by me for my own blog
post here: [https://susam.in/blog/good-quality-dosbox-video-
capture/](https://susam.in/blog/good-quality-dosbox-video-capture/)

I contributed this image to Wikipedia at
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:IBM_LCSI_Logo_Circles.png](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:IBM_LCSI_Logo_Circles.png),
so that it could be added to the Wikipedia article on Logo at
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logo_(programming_language)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logo_\(programming_language\)).

It is fun to see this image being reused in this article!

By the way, the article mentions that Logo did not provide a very good
experience to the author. However, in my life, Logo has had a significant
impact on me. I have written a detailed comment about it here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21374341](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21374341).

